# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Kako nam vi mozete uletit i pomoc nekaj s vremena na vrijeme

## Mukica

npr. stalno i neprekidno nam treba neki distributivni lanac koji bismo mogli sve nase tiskane materijale dovesti do mjesta na kojima trebaju biti i na kojima postoji potreba za njima

al nas je malo
ubijamo se od posla dok sve to osmislimo, pripremimo, slozimo, otisnemo i onda nam ljepo naklada dodje u RG i tamo - stoji sto mene uzasno deprimira kad se sjetim koliko je truda da se to osmisli i napravi ulozeno

podijeli se dio, al obicno i veliki dio materijala stoji i ceka da skupimo snage i prosecemo po domovima zdravlja, pedijatrijskim oridinacijama,policijskim upravama i slicnim mjestima i tu opet dolazi do onog sto sam rekla na pocetku, malo nas je, dajemo sve od sebe, al to nam jos uvijek nije dovoljno, hitno trebamo vasu pomoc

Zanima me postoji li na ovom forumu itko voljan pomoci nam i biti jedna karika naseg distributivnog lanca... pa mozda kariku po kariku slozimo cvrst i pouzdan lanac

slusala sam predavanje na jednom seminaru gdje nam je covjek pokazao kako su volonteri, ovakvim, malim doprinosom promjenili nesto za sto se smatralo da se mjenjat ne moze - imali su volje pomoci iprosiriti znanje, na jedini nacin na koji su mogli.. uzeli su i odnjeli gotove materijale tamo gdje su isti trebalki biti

Sto trebate napraviti da biste vi bili karika u cvrstom lancu?
Trbate se javiti u Rodu (01/61 77 500 ili 091 58 63 717) i reci gdje, kad, kamo i koliko edukativnog materijala mozete negdje odnjeti
Cure u uredu ili u podruznici ce vam to pripremiti, samo trebate doci po to.

Cak i vi koji niste iz zagreba, mozete djelovati jer nasih materijala ima i po podruznicama, samo se trebate cuti s voditeljima i dogovoriti preuzimanje

eto
to je sve



popis edukativnog materijala (brosura i letaka) kojim raspolazemo postavit cemo ovih dana tako da vidite sto se nudi

a svatko tko nam pomogne dobit ce simbolicnu volontersku nagradu za svoj trud

----------


## pomikaki

evo, ja vam mogu biti veza za Istru

----------


## mikka

ja mogu. ne uvijek, ali imam dobru volju i auto  :Grin: 

jedini pbm je taj sto sam uglavnom uvijek s k.

----------


## Imga

Kad sam prije par mjeseci mislila odnijeti neke brošure o porodu i dojenju u jednu trudničku ambulantu rečeno mi je da udruga prvo mora zatražiti dopuštenje od ravnateljstva bolnice.

to se promijenilo?

----------


## kahna

I ja sam tu   :Smile:  
Mogu odnjeti mom pedu u ambulantu, kod ginićke (i kod jedne privatno), eventualno Sesvete di treba.
I obavezno bi moju patronažnu zatrpala s brošurama da ih dijeli rodiljama idućih 5 godina.
A da i sama ponešto nauči.
Mislila sam si ja jedno vrijeme da bi volila na te trudničke tečajeve odnjeti, ak može (kršitelj koda) i h*** zakaj nebi mogla ja?  :Grin: 
Bum sutra nazvala da se dogovorimo - obećajem   :Saint:

----------


## nenaa

Ako treba što otići pitati, pogledati, naći, kupiti... Ja sam na raspolaganju, ako zatreba. Pazin i šira okolica. Po potrebi i cijela Istra. Poslala sam vam lijepo i pristupnicu i sad čekam... (da mi provjerite dosje).

----------


## Mihovil

Ako treba. ja se javljam za Bjelovar.

----------


## Pliska

Ja mogu pokriti Umag-Poreč relaciju   :Smile:

----------


## bilbo7

Ravnice-Remete-Knežija
Pedijatrica, Ambulanta, ured, ortopedska, čak i Srebrnjak.

Juhuu, živjela gerila i pokret otpora!!

----------


## bucka

ja mogu bilo kad odnijeti materijale u Dom zdravlja u ulici baruna Filipovića!

----------


## Lutonjica

cure super!
dođite u gnijezdo ili utorak i četvrtak od 12 do 16, ili nazovite za dogovor ako biste dosle u neko drugo vrijeme na tel 61 77 500

kahna. jesi to ti danas zvala?

----------


## apricot

joj, koliko vas se javilo  :D 

 :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> cure super!
> dođite u gnijezdo ili utorak i četvrtak od 12 do 16, ili nazovite za dogovor ako biste dosle u neko drugo vrijeme na tel 61 77 500
> 
> kahna. jesi to ti danas zvala?


Aha   :Trep trep:  

I nadam se sutra doći ak će mi Luka bit ok.
Nešto mi je lagano zakurio sad navečer  :/

----------


## ivarica

kahna, ma nije frka, dodji ti sljedeci tjedan 

hvala svima

----------


## pomikaki

ja ću vas nazvati... i to mogu samo u to vrijeme?

----------


## puntica

i ja mogu dilati materijale po zg...
a mogu odnjeti i pošiljku u istru ako treba...

----------


## Snjeska

Ja ću vam biti veza za Slavonski Brod, ako me trebate.
Samo se nadam da mi materijal možete slati poštom jer ja ne mogu dolaziti u ZG samo zbog toga :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja ću vas nazvati... i to mogu samo u to vrijeme?


u to vrijeme sigurno nekog ima pa ne mozete fulati
inace jesmo svaki dan u gnijezdu, ali ne u neka fiksna vremena, i moze se desiti da naiđete na zakljucana vrata
zato nazovite da provjerite jel ima koga

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Istrijanke, hvala vam od   :Heart:  , pogotovo vi koji ste izvan pule!

unutar nekoliko tjedana trebat će nam pomoč sa distribucijom brošure o autosjedalicama, budem vam se javila.

----------


## pomikaki

fali nam istočna istra   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Mogu za Viroviticu.

----------


## bilbo7

Ja zovem i zovem, ali mi se nitko ne javlja....a četvrtak je. a između 12 i 16 je. 
I kak da dođem do tih materijala kad svaki dan radim do 16?

----------


## Lutonjica

:Embarassed:  
žao mi je, bio je stišan telefon.
zovi sad   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

ja zvala   :Smile:  
paket s materijelima stiže u Pulu na pregled autosjedalica, tako da znaju i ostale Istrijanke

----------


## morena24

ja mogu isto za Viroviticu i Zapresic...zovnem koji dan

Dodirko sta si iz Vt?

----------


## pikula

Dođem po još čim spojimo par zdravih dana   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

i ja se javljam! 

zrinka moze racunat na mene i dio zapadno od st - a. 

vec imam neke brosure koje nisan stigla podijelit pa bi mogla makar kod naseg pedijatra, sta mislite? 

samo sam trenutno u velikoj guzvi pa ako vam odgovara da podijelim kad meni to bude zgodno super! trenutno mi ne odgovaraju nikakvi rokovi jer jedva disem ...

----------


## mammica

ako šta triba na području kaštela i splita samo i ja mogu uskočit   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

I ja se javljam, ako treba na području Solina i Splita  :D   :Heart:  na raspolaganju sam  :D

----------


## Forka

Ajde, *zhabice*, ne muljaj, a "noćna šihta"!!?

----------


## zhabica

> Ajde, *zhabice*, ne muljaj, a "noćna šihta"!!?


  :Razz:  

i rad nedjeljom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## SpOOklica

Ja  bas razmisljala sta bih mogla od sebe ponuditi, pa mi je ovo zapelo za oko. Inace nisam clanica, ali vjerno pratim hrpu tema na forumu i neopisivo bi mi bilo drago da mogu vratiti bar dio dobroga sto sam od Rode i foruma poprimila. 
Ono sto mene brine je bas onaj tehnicki dio koji je netko spomenuo, mislim da je u bolnicama, u ambulantama zabranjeno ostavljati letke i brosure bez dozvole, pa ne bi bilo lose ako bi se moglo sloziti neko sluzbeno pismo namjere, sa oznakama Rode, kontakt telefonom, da ne ispadne da mi s ulice upadamo kao gerila, kako kaze Bilbo.

Ja bi rado kontaktirala lokalne pedijatre, ginekologe, bolnicu, patronaznu sluzbu (imamo nekoliko patronaznih koje se zalazu za principe kao i Roda), ali bojim se da bi to ispalo neprofesionalno bez nekog zaledja tipa kontakt podataka i pisma namjere. 

Inace sam u Tribunju kraj Vodica, mogu pokriti  Sibenik i Vodice, materijali se mogu poslat busom, pa da docekam.

----------


## pikula

Ja sam nosila onima koje poznajem, lijepo ih pitala, objasnila o čemu se radi i eto dozvole   :Wink:

----------


## bubimira

mukice evo ja vam mogu sve to podijelit po zaprešiću. 
dom zdravlja, vrtići, škole i sl...
meni je to sve uz put kad sam s curkama u šetnji

----------


## leeanabell

evo vam veze za Split (radim na mefstu, pa...  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## diba

Ja mogu u Petrinju, Sisak, Glinu, Čakovec, Beograd...... :D  poslovni sam putnik, ali i humanitarni po dječjim domovima pa mogu odnjeti u mnoge firme i domove zdravlja....
Jel još uvijek se može post je dosta star??? :?

----------


## Ariana

mukice ja ću rado zasuti patronažne materijalom. to sam samoinicijativno radila na prvom porodiljnom a i sada sam podijelila desetak filmova. nije puno ali sam zadovoljna. one su bile spremne na suradnju (ima jedna odlična, prodojeća patronažna na području moga dijela grada). ja idem na njihove grupe kao endem još od prvog poroda. tamo me zovu kao živo čudo koje je dojilo 4 godine.

----------


## Anemona

Ja bih rado podijelila materijale o korištenju AS i o dojenju u našem domu zdravlja i kod svog ginekologa, ako može.
Ne mogu doči u Zgb. po materijale, ali MM radi u Zgb. i može ih pokupiti.
Pokušala bih dati u vrtić brošure o AS, da li se to smije? Bojim se da bi ravnateljici to bila živa glupost.  :Mad: 
Da li se smiju brošure o AS dati npr. u policiji osobi koja radi na onom dijelu prijave novorođenčeta koji se obavlja u policiji?
Da li se mora tražiti neka specijalna dopuštenja?

----------


## mašenka

> fali nam istočna istra


Evo ja bi bila connection za istočnu- s godinu dana zakašnjenja  :Embarassed: , ako još treba, rado bi nosila nekakav materijal o dojenju u ginekološku ambulantu, s vrtićima nisam baš u toku ali bi vjerovatno mogla i to. A, da u Labinu sam, mogla bi preuzeti u Rijeci ili busom

----------


## Ancica

> Ja bih rado podijelila materijale o korištenju AS i o dojenju u našem domu zdravlja i kod svog ginekologa, ako može.
> Ne mogu doči u Zgb. po materijale, ali MM radi u Zgb. i može ih pokupiti.
> Pokušala bih dati u vrtić brošure o AS, da li se to smije? Bojim se da bi ravnateljici to bila živa glupost. 
> Da li se smiju brošure o AS dati npr. u policiji osobi koja radi na onom dijelu prijave novorođenčeta koji se obavlja u policiji?
> Da li se mora tražiti neka specijalna dopuštenja?


Anemona, ako se moze TM zaletit do Rodinog gnijezda kad je u Zagrebu i pokupit brosure, bilo bi to super!
Ne trebas trazit neko posebno dopustenje za dilanje kroz vrtice i policiju, npr. jer imamo preporuke za dilanje istih od strane razlicitih ministarstava. Al trebas dobit dopustenje od lokalne organizacije, znaci ne samo im navalit vec osigurat podrsku, tj. u policijskoj postaji osigurat dopustenje da se na odjelu za prijave izloze brosure ili da ih osoba na prijavama daje svakom klijentu koji dode prijavit novorodence.

Slicno i s vrticima, trebas se dogovorit s ravnateljicom/em.

Hvala ti sto se zalazes!

----------


## Ancica

masenka, bilo bi super!

jel se mozes javit na roda@roda.hr, to je adresa za ured pa da se dogovorite za kolicinu i dostavu?

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona, ako se moze TM zaletit do Rodinog gnijezda kad je u Zagrebu i pokupit brosure, bilo bi to super!
> Ne trebas trazit neko posebno dopustenje za dilanje kroz vrtice i policiju, npr. jer imamo preporuke za dilanje istih od strane razlicitih ministarstava. Al trebas dobit dopustenje od lokalne organizacije, znaci ne samo im navalit vec osigurat podrsku, tj. u policijskoj postaji osigurat dopustenje da se na odjelu za prijave izloze brosure ili da ih osoba na prijavama daje svakom klijentu koji dode prijavit novorodence.
> 
> Slicno i s vrticima, trebas se dogovorit s ravnateljicom/em.
> 
> Hvala ti sto se zalazes!


Odlično, u koje vrijeme obično ima nekog u Rodinom gnijezdu da se s MM dogovorim da pokupi?
Zna gdje je, več je bio nekoliko puta.
Pošaljem vam po njemu i svoje podatke da znate tko dijeli i zašto na kojem području. :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

*Rodino gnijezdo*, ured udruge RODA 
adresa: Čanićeva 14, Zagrebvrijeme: utorak i četvrtak, 12-16h*01/6177 500* - telefon Rodinog ureda

----------


## Val

kad smo kod AS...primjećujem, i znam da nisam jedina, da roditelji rijetko furaju klince u njima.
ne znam, postoje li kakvi plakati i smiju li se zalijepit na vrtić/ambulente. namjerno pitam za plakate jer brošure, sumnjam, da će netko primjetit.
ionako velika većima samo projuri kroz vrtić.

----------


## puntica

> kad smo kod AS...primjećujem, i znam da nisam jedina, da roditelji rijetko furaju klince u njima.
> ne znam, postoje li kakvi plakati i smiju li se zalijepit na vrtić/ambulente. namjerno pitam za plakate jer brošure, sumnjam, da će netko primjetit.
> ionako velika većima samo projuri kroz vrtić.


i u pedijatrijske ambulante bi bilo dobro stavit.
jučer nakon pregleda kod pedijatrice jedna obitelj sjeda u auto, majka na suvozačevo mjesto, *otac vozi a u krilu mu sjedi dvogodišnji sin* (i inače je to koma a pogotovo ovih dana kad je sve zaleđeno i sklisko i nesreće se događaju dok kažeš keks). Užas. Da se bar takve stvari mogu prijaviti.

----------


## hildegard

> Ja bih rado podijelila materijale o korištenju AS i o dojenju u našem domu zdravlja i kod svog ginekologa, ako može.
> Ne mogu doči u Zgb. po materijale, ali MM radi u Zgb. i može ih pokupiti.
> Pokušala bih dati u vrtić brošure o AS, da li se to smije? Bojim se da bi ravnateljici to bila živa glupost. 
> Da li se smiju brošure o AS dati npr. u policiji osobi koja radi na onom dijelu prijave novorođenčeta koji se obavlja u policiji?
> Da li se mora tražiti neka specijalna dopuštenja?



Anemona gdje si do sada?  :Smile: 
Što se vrtića tiče mislim da bi ravnateljici to bilo ok jer je rado pristala da se plakati AS ljepe po vrtićima  a i kontaktirala sam je već što se tiče vezanja i prijevoza djece u autobusima pa je zvučala kao da joj je to jako važno.
Na policiji imamo rodu koja tamo radi i možda bi mogla to progurati. 
Ne znam da li imamo još brošura o AS? Treba pitati nadležne (u rodi). Mi smo ove ovdje skoro sve podijelile.
Dobro si se sjetila šaltera.

----------


## Val

> i u pedijatrijske ambulante bi bilo dobro stavit.
> jučer nakon pregleda kod pedijatrice jedna obitelj sjeda u auto, majka na suvozačevo mjesto, *otac vozi a u krilu mu sjedi dvogodišnji sin* (i inače je to koma a pogotovo ovih dana kad je sve zaleđeno i sklisko i nesreće se događaju dok kažeš keks). Užas. Da se bar takve stvari mogu prijaviti.


da, i ambulante sam mislila. ja sam jednom vidjela mamu kako malu bebu stavlaj u as ali ju ne veže...ne kužim.

----------


## partyka

Pa evo i ja bih nešto uletila ali nemam nikakvu ideju što bi bilo korisno. Živim u Zg, imam auto i nešto vremena.

----------


## Anemona

hildegard imaš pp, ali ti je izgleda pun inbox.

----------


## Ancica

> kad smo kod AS...primjećujem, i znam da nisam jedina, da roditelji rijetko furaju klince u njima.
> ne znam, postoje li kakvi plakati i smiju li se zalijepit na vrtić/ambulente. namjerno pitam za plakate jer brošure, sumnjam, da će netko primjetit.
> ionako velika većima samo projuri kroz vrtić.


U gnijezdu, uz brosure, imamo i plakate Autosjedalica - uvijek i bez iznimke. Ako mislite da imate gdje bi ih mogli u vasoj zajednici izvjesit, poberite ih skupa sa brosurama ili ih spomenite curama u Rodinom uredu kad se s njima cujete u svezi preuzimanja/dostave brosura.

Hvala, cure!

----------


## Ancica

E, da se nadovezem, ako u vasim razgovorima s nadleznima gdje zelite ostavit brosure i/ili plakate bude ocito da im treba neka potvrda da su ti materijali OK, javite pa cemo vam dat kopiju pisma nadleznog ministarstva.

----------


## Ancica

partyka, jel ima u tvojoj okolini gdje mislis da bi distribucija materijala kao sto su brosure o dojenju, autosjedalicama, Ne! po guzi i sl. dobro dosla? Tipa zdravstvene ustanove (lijecnici opce prakse, pedijatri, ginekolozi, vrtici i sl.). Ako da, i ako bi mogla dostavit ih na ta mjesta, bila bi nam od velike pomoci!

----------


## hildegard

> hildegard imaš pp, ali ti je izgleda pun inbox.


 obrisala

----------


## partyka

Ancica, iskreno nemam pojma jer živim u teškoj nedođiji a i to je od vrlo nedavno pa ne znam što uopće ima ovdje na selu :D ali ako ima neki dio grada koji vam je nepokriven, meni je svejedno kuda vozim. javit ću se u Ured tijekom tjedna pa cu do tada vec smisliti nesto.

----------


## Ancica

partyka, moze gdje god ti padne na pamet, vidi s curama u Uredu, ali i teske nedodije su super, do njih nam je najcesce najteze doci, a tamo obicno ima i velike potrebe  :Heart:

----------


## s3ja

> Anemona gdje si do sada? 
> Što se vrtića tiče mislim da bi ravnateljici to bilo ok jer je rado pristala da se plakati AS ljepe po vrtićima a i kontaktirala sam je već što se tiče vezanja i prijevoza djece u autobusima pa je zvučala kao da joj je to jako važno.
> Na policiji imamo rodu koja tamo radi i možda bi mogla to progurati. 
> Ne znam da li imamo još brošura o AS? Treba pitati nadležne (u rodi). Mi smo ove ovdje skoro sve podijelile.
> Dobro si se sjetila šaltera.


Bok!
ja bum rešila policiju, Anemona hvala na ideji!
I da, u posljednje vrijeme pokrivam našu pedijatricu, CZSS i Dom zdravlja, odnijela sam materijale o dojenju (DVD) mojoj gin. T.V., pa ak je ista tvoja, nemoj :Grin: , al ak je neka druga, dapače! Makar ne znam, da li koja od ostalih cura opskrbljuje kojeg drugog gin u Vž...
 Nekak imam osjećaj da nam fali koordinacija oko distribucije, ne znamo ko kamo nosi, tko je pokriven, a tko nije...

----------


## Anemona

> Bok!
> ja bum rešila policiju, Anemona hvala na ideji!
> I da, u posljednje vrijeme pokrivam našu pedijatricu, CZSS i Dom zdravlja, odnijela sam materijale o dojenju (DVD) mojoj gin. T.V., pa ak je ista tvoja, nemoj, al ak je neka druga, dapače! Makar ne znam, da li koja od ostalih cura opskrbljuje kojeg drugog gin u Vž...
> Nekak imam osjećaj da nam fali koordinacija oko distribucije, ne znamo ko kamo nosi, tko je pokriven, a tko nije...


Ja mislim da je netko tu nešto pomiješao. Ja nisam iz Varaždina, niti okolice Varaždina, ja sam iz Zagorja.  :Embarassed: 
Napisala sam i hildegard to na pp, koja je moja točna lokacija.

----------


## s3ja

> Ja mislim da je netko tu nešto pomiješao. Ja nisam iz Varaždina, niti okolice Varaždina, ja sam iz Zagorja. 
> Napisala sam i hildegard to na pp, koja je moja točna lokacija.


Oprosti, Anemona, ja onda nisam dobro čitala. Nekak sam pretpostavila da si iz Vž kad piše da si iz SZ i kad si kontaktirala s hildegard...

Ondak super, samo shibaj po Zagorju! :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Evo MM je pokupio brošure, nadam se da ću uspjeti ovaj tjedan podijeliti.

----------


## Anemona

Danas sam podijelila večinu brošura, a valjda bude barem netko pročitao. Ostatak podijelim slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## Ancica

Super! Koje i gdje si ih podijelila? Kam se spremas dijelit sljedeci tjedan?

----------


## Anemona

> Super! Koje i gdje si ih podijelila? Kam se spremas dijelit sljedeci tjedan?


Kod našeg dr. za djecu - dojenje, AS (2 vrste) i Prava roditelja
kod našeg dr. opće prakse - sve isto - imaju veliku čekaonu za više dr., pa mi je bilo zgodno tamo ostaviti zbog velike frekvencije ljudi.
Slijedeći tjedan - kod svojeg ginekologa - budem zamolila sastru,ako bi htjela odnjeti u sve ordinacije, jer ih ima nekoliko privatnih i jednu običnu
- policija

Ne znam da li bi patronažna sestra bila voljna podijeliti brošure kod prvog posjeta majci s bebom?

----------


## Ancica

Pitaj je  :Smile: 

Ovo je sve bilo u Varazdinu ili u nekom drugom mjestu?

----------


## Anemona

> Pitaj je 
> 
> Ovo je sve bilo u Varazdinu ili u nekom drugom mjestu?


Varaždin je nesporazum, Zagorje je u pitanju. Donja Stubica.

----------


## Ancica

Super! Skuzila sam da si u Zagorju al nisam znala jel mozda gravitiras prema Varazdinu pa da si tamo dilala. I Donja Stubica detalj je super  :Heart:

----------


## mašenka

Ja razdijelila svoje, kad bude još za dijeliti - tu sam  :Smile:  !

----------


## mamuska505

pozdrav cure
iako ja stvarno rijetko pišem,redoviti vas čitam...bila sam danas na zelendanu i vidjela da je uloženo puno truda da se sve to izorganizira-pa se eto javljam za sljedeći takav event ili nešto slično,..
--baš sam obratila pažnju na dom zdravlja u koji ja idem-nema nikakvih letaka o ničemu korisnome-osim o reklama za ljekove...
kad će trebati dilati neke promo materijale evo tu sam za dugo selo i vrbovec,pa čak i za neka okolna sela...rugvica...sjetit ću se....vi se meni smao javite

----------


## kahna

mamuska505 uvijek se možeš javiti u Rodu (ima tel. na portalu) i dogovoriti se za preuzimanje letaka, uvijek se ima korisnih stvari za podjeliti
ako se ima volje, dapače

druge cure isto

ja npr. imam par ordinacija i doktora koje redovito opskrbljujem

----------


## mašenka

Ja već odavno razdijelila moje letke, pa ako ima možda ne bi bilo zgorega ponoviti  :Smile: .
Ima li smisla dijeliti po ljekarnama?
Eto baš nekidan čekam na red a ono apotekarica hvali neku novopečenu mamu što doji "najbolje što možete pružiti..." i kako je optimalno 6 mj a sve preko godine apsolutno nepotrebno čak i loše. Propisno sam zakolutala, ali ulaziti u rasprave nije imalo smisla (šefica apoteke jel), ali ako dođe do brošura rado će prenositi (sva ponosna i važna kako je eto baš ona u toku najnovijih istraživanja bla bla  :Wink: ).
Kad bude prilike šaljite još.

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja bih se voljela uključiti u podijelu materijala u svom gradu jer nema nikakvih informacija nigdje, ni u domu zdravlja, ni apoteci, baš nigdje...

----------


## nesica

Ne znam da li se ko javio iz moga grada ali ako ima mjesta za još volonterki ; javljam se

----------


## natilalimaci

Ako još zatreba dijeljenja, ja sam zapad Zagreba, a možemo otići i nekamo drugdje.  Na porodiljnom sam i imam auto. Beba sretna u autu. 

Mail u profilu. ili na pp.

----------


## BebaBeba

Curke jel imate koga tko dijeli letke u Malom Lošinju?

----------


## kahna

Koliko ja znam ne

----------


## tibica

Trebate li nekoga u Rijeci? Mogu ostaviti kod pedice, ginićke, opće prakse, patronažne, u VRTIĆU - ovo mislim da je jako potrebno. Ako treba javite. Možemo dogovoriti i neki besplatni transport od ZG do RI.

----------


## apricot

tibice, javi se serpentini, ona je voditeljica Riječke podružnice

----------


## KristinaLara

evo javljam se ako je još potrebno dijeliti materijale 
prvo u dvije i pol godine nisam primjetila vaše brošure u DZ Kruge, tamo bih prvo odnjela
offtopic-dobila sam u rodilištu Vašu sjajnu knjižicu Iz rodina Kljuna i bila je od iznimne koristi nama roditeljima a posebno bakama i djedicama
zatim imam i veću radnu snagu - moji učenici srednje škole pitaju me što je volontiranje i gdje bi mogli pomoći neki?? evo ako treba kad pomoć javite se 
pozz

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako danas stojite s tim?

----------


## spajalica

s cim? volontiranjem?

----------


## zutaminuta

Distribucijom tiskanog materijala. Vidjela sam kod ginekologinje nešto za dojenje, ali nisam vidjela tko je napravio letak, i u Merkuru mislim neku vašu brošuru.

----------

